# Happy 15th Birthday Barkley at the Bridge



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 15th Birthday tomorrow to you Barkley at the Bridge. I'll be thinking about you all day tomorrow, remember the times we were able to celebrate your special day together. I hope you have a wonderful day planned with lots of rolling, running, swimming, and ball chasing. 

Thanks for sending me the blue and pink Petco tennis ball earlier this week--Toby and I walked by there just a few minutes before and didn't find it, yet when I walked back by myself, there it was for me to see.  I knew when I saw it you are still having a blast at the Bridge but sending us little reminders of you. 

Love you forever and beyond, 

Your Mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday Barkely, you are loved and very much missed by your family. 

So special that he gives you a sign to let you know he's thinking of you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday you sweet curly boy.:smooch: Send you Mom a special sign tomorrow if you can.

We just keep missing them don't we?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Barkley. Have fun tomorrow running and playing at the bridge. Our puppies never leave our hearts.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Barkley!! I know that you're there partying at the bridge with Di, Golda and all the golden kids at the bridge!! I know that you think of your Mom often and am so glad you sent her a ball to know that you're ok and thinking of her. I am thinking of you Anne. I know how bittersweet these milestones are.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday sweet curly boy. I hope you and HRH party together for your special day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 15th Birthday sweet Barkley. I hope you have a big party ready for you tomorrow. You left so many memories with your mom and dad to remember you for their earthly life time. Every sign you send is a sweet reminder that they are in your heart like you are in theirs. This is just temporary, it shall pass and we will all be together again.
Enjoy your day. Hugs to your brother Toby and your mom.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope you are having a blast at the bridge with all our bridge pups, Barkley. Happy birthday.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy 15th Barkley. You are pretty amazing sending your mom all those special gifts. Play hard sweet boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Barkley!! I hope you have a wonderful day running and playing with all of our babies who have gone ahead. Please give Phoenix a big kiss from his mommy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Barkley


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like there will be a huge party at the Bridge tomorrow!!! Barkley will be in some wonderful company up there. I hope he sent an invite to my girls, they would hate to miss out on a swimming and tennis ball party.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll bet it's somebody's birthday every day at the Bridge...a party everyday.

Tomorrow is YOUR special day, Barkley. Your momma misses you but wants you to have a good time at your party.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Long but not forgotten. Happy Birthday, Barkley!! 

Send an invite to my old best friend, Beau - a 23yr old black Chow. He's always down to party.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Barkley. I hope you had a great party with all your friends and that Lucy gave you a big sloppy kiss. 

Keep sending the winks to your Mummy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry I missed this Anne....Happy Belated Birthday, Barkley! Your mom and dad really miss you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Barkley!! Hope you had a big celebration at the bridge with a lot of tennis balls included. Keep throwing them your mom and Toby's way!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Please accept our belated birthday wishes Barkley&Anne. I was off line all of last week. Tucker will have his 15th birthday at the bridge June 21st.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Please accept our belated birthday wishes Barkley&Anne. I was off line all of last week. Tucker will have his 15th birthday at the bridge June 21st.


I'm sure Tucker and Barkley will celebrate his big 15 together--and hopefully send both of us little signs they are fine.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am a little late but I still want to wish Barkley a very happy birthday up there, that was probably the thunder we heard. They all were running and playing. Except for my Casey, she is not much of a runner. A "sitter" but not a runner. She will wait for Barkely to come to her.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Baby!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Barkley - hope you had a party with your friends at the bridge,


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope Barkley had a great birthday celebrating with all of his friends at the Bridge.( Lots of recent Bridge birthdays!) They are never forgotten, only cherished more and more.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Barkley hope you had a good party at the bridge


----------

